# Colombia - Pacho, Cundinamarca



## barabootom (Aug 8, 2021)

Mountainous. Night temps around 60F.  Day temps around 80 F.   Very rocky with clayish soils.  These mountains are heavily farmed with cattle grazing even the steepist slopes.   Tropical, but some pockets are dry.  This whole area has been nearly deforested.  Orange groves and coffee are common agricultural products but people also grow mangos, bananas, guava and other tropical fruits.  I climbed the mountain in the picture and found the following insects and arachnids.  The slopes are very steep but the cattle create walking paths as the graze up and down the slopes.  There is a cross at the top.  I made it to the top to a grassy plateau.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 8, 2021)

Look at all those creatures you’ve found!


----------



## barabootom (Aug 8, 2021)

barabootom said:


> Mountainous. Night temps around 60F.  Day temps around 80 F.   Very rocky with clayish soils.  These mountains are heavily farmed with cattle grazing even the steepist slopes.   Tropical, but some pockets are dry.  This whole area has been nearly deforested.  Orange groves and coffee are common agricultural products but people also grow mangos, bananas, guava and other tropical fruits.  I climbed the mountain in the picture and found the following insects and arachnids.  The slopes are very steep but the cattle create walking paths as the graze up and down the slopes.  There is a cross at the top.  I made it to the top to a grassy plateau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## barabootom (Aug 8, 2021)

barabootom said:


> Mountainous. Night temps around 60F.  Day temps around 80 F.   Very rocky with clayish soils.  These mountains are heavily farmed with cattle grazing even the steepist slopes.   Tropical, but some pockets are dry.  This whole area has been nearly deforested.  Orange groves and coffee are common agricultural products but people also grow mangos, bananas, guava and other tropical fruits.  I climbed the mountain in the picture and found the following insects and arachnids.  The slopes are very steep but the cattle create walking paths as the graze up and down the slopes.  There is a cross at the top.  I made it to the top to a grassy plateau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 394779
View attachment 394780
View attachment 394781


----------



## 8 legged (Aug 9, 2021)

barabootom said:


> View attachment 394772


Nice pic!
Rock'n'Roll outlook!

Ok, one of those spiders is a Cuppienius I think, but is the brown one a  Phoneutria?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barabootom (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't know if the brown one is in the phoneutria family but I'm guessing yes.  Maybe someone on the boards knows for sure.


----------



## 8 legged (Aug 9, 2021)

This country could easily play at the forefront, there are enough resources. It's unbelievable what a corrupt incompetent government can do!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barabootom (Aug 9, 2021)

I


8 legged said:


> This country could easily play at the forefront, there are enough resources. It's unbelievable what a corrupt incompetent government can do!


 I agree 100%.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Aug 9, 2021)

barabootom said:


> I don't know if the brown one is in the phoneutria family but I'm guessing yes.  Maybe someone on the boards knows for sure.


Yep the brown one is a phoneutria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barabootom (Aug 9, 2021)

Thearachnidaddict said:


> Yep the brown one is a phoneutria


Do you know the full name?


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Aug 9, 2021)

barabootom said:


> Do you know the full name?


Not quite sure. All I can tell is that it is in the genus phoneutria


----------



## The Snark (Aug 10, 2021)

8 legged said:


> This country could easily play at the forefront, there are enough resources. It's unbelievable what a corrupt incompetent government can do!


That's what I was seeing. Destroyed watershed everywhere. Entire ecosystems drastically altered.
Over and over I'm reminded of the Bangkok floods and his majesty the King, ardent biologist and botanist, first directive to the people. "Plant deciduous forests!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

